# Kalem, malem — [Grammar]



## Luminista

Merhaba,

Kalem, malem ; silgi, milgi...

This is a way of speech I hear a lot, I don't understand the meaning (maybe it has no meaning).

My guess is that it means 'etc' but I'm not sure.

Thank you for your help : )


----------



## Black4blue

Lol! You're right! It means *etc.*

We also have some irregular ones: 
*çoluk çocuk* (children etc.)
*torun torba* (grandchildren etc.)


----------



## Guner

I would translate it as "whatnots" which is used to refer to an item or items that are not identified but are felt to have something in common with items already named: 
"pictures and books and manuscripts and *whatnots*".

We also have "falan" "filan" for this.
"Silgi milgi aldım.", "Silgi falan aldım." - "I bought an eraser and whatnots."


----------



## al-sirbi

Lol... I really like this feature in Turkish.
I remember my ex-boss used to say banka-manka, kola-mola (for coca-cola).


----------



## Luminista

It is a strange way of speech, but i got it 

I heard 'falan filan' and it seems funny too : )

Many thanks for your help


----------



## hakancal

Luminista, we also use this when we get angry. 

- Sürekli kaybediyorsun. Bundan sonra sana *silgi-milgi* yok!
- Hepsini mi harcadın? Bundan sonra sana *para-mara* yok!


----------



## Luminista

It sounds funny for my ears!
Do we really use this while scolding a child for exemple? Does it sound serious?

Thank you hakancal !


----------



## hakancal

Yes Luminista, they are used especially while scolding kids. Of course, it's something like to show your anger in a soft way and sounds very serious depending on your tone of voice. 

I recall another usage of this phrase: Şaka-maka. We use this when we want to say 'I didn't expect that' or 'I can't believe it'

Examples: "Şaka-maka 40 yaşına geldim." "Şaka-maka sen de evleniyorsun ha?" "Şaka-maka adam su satarak milyoner oldu."


----------



## Luminista

hakancal said:


> Yes Luminista, they are used especially while scolding kids. Of course, it's something like to show your anger in a soft way and sounds very serious depending on your tone of voice.
> 
> I recall another usage of this phrase: Şaka-maka. We use this when we want to say 'I didn't expect that' or 'I can't believe it'
> 
> Examples: "Şaka-maka 40 yaşına geldim." "Şaka-maka sen de evleniyorsun ha?" "Şaka-maka adam su satarak milyoner oldu."



Thank you! Your explanation is  clear and your examples very useful !

İyi akşamlar!


----------

